# Online Schooling?



## Britney Robinson (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys i was just wondering if any of you have tried or thought about online schooling. I was diagnosed with ibs earlier this year and going to school just seems to keep getting harder. I was thinking about going and talking to the counslers and principal next week to find out what i would need to do. Every morning i find it hard to even get up and when i think about going to school my stomach automatically starts hurting. I have IBS-A and the pain is really bad. My doctor put me on xanax for my anxiety and amitriptylene but they don't seem to be helping any. I've missed a lot of school that has affected my grades. Freshman year i missed almost 20 days of school just because of my ibs and this year i only missed 15. I went from a 3.7 GPA to a 3.2. The only thing keeping me in the public school is the scholarship program that i am in. If i stay in school for the next two years they'll pay for my first two years of college but i have already missed the maximum number of days your allowed to miss so i dont know if im going to be able to qualify even though my doctor wrote me a letter saying i had the illness and even though i was on medication i would still miss days and asked them to consider erasing my absenses. If i was able to stay home and take classes online i could graduate faster and go on to college but would have to pay whatever the grants didn't cover. I just turned 16 and could go on to college next year. I really dont want to go back to high school next year and would be fine with that. My parents also agreed that i could do it if thats really what i wanted to do as long as i would still graduate and go on to college sooner. Also i dont have any friends left in school. What friends i still have left all go to different schools than me and the few that i do go to school with are mad at me because i never feel good and cant go out and do things whenever they want. One of them still wont talk to me because i couldnt go to her birthday party and thinks i hate her now. They just dont understand what it's like to have to deal with this everyday. Ive talked to my friends that go to the other schools and they liked the idea of me doing school online at my own pace and finishing sooner and being able to get out of here and go to college and didnt try to talk me out of it they just told me to start studying for the ACT. Lol so what do you guys think?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Before you do anything else.. find out if you are still indeed qualified for the scholarship.


----------

